# form bike club



## desertbiker92211 (Aug 18, 2013)

can anyone tell me how to go about forming a bike club, there is one here in the desert but i'd like to form one for riders over 55, vets, disabled vets. also for those of us who don't ride over expensive bikes and wear the fanciest gear. I do my own riding for exercise but i'm getting to the point where i'd like some company since my riding partner had to move back to New York. thanks everyone ahead of time for any and all help. happy and safe riding.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

facebook
craigslist
talk to LBS
if you're near a military installation... post an ad in their newspaper


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Meetup.com is a perfect place to do that.


----------



## desertbiker92211 (Aug 18, 2013)

thanks nugent and dunbar for ur help. the heat here in the cali desert if finally abating a bit so i'm ready to ride in the day instead in the early a.m when still dark. safe riding all


----------

